# direct mail



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

Just put an ad out in a direct mail magazine. Any of you guys ever try this, if so did you get anything from it? Thanks


----------



## Doctor (May 21, 2012)

Traded work for ad in magazine, I was hoping to profit from it. Unfortunately it didn't work out for me. Wish you better luck, make sure and track your calls to see if its profitable.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

companies in seattle do it .. 250,000 at a time


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I throw them in the recycling bin before walking in the door...


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey Red! This thread just reminded me I am thinking of doing work in exchange for bitcoin lol I am serious.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Drain cleaning, unless it's a maintenance contract with a restaurant, apartment complex, casino or other such biz, is 99% of the time an emergency call, at least from the customer's perspective. 

They customer only needs you during an emergency. So, what are the chances that your direct mail will arrive in their mailbox on the same afternoon that their toilet is stopped up?
You better do a lot of direct mail or other marketing so the potential customer will remember to call you when her toilet backs up. 
Or at least give them a reason to remember you, something like a direct mail magnet van with a bunch of rubber washers for the van wheels. Or something at least.


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank guys, I don't expect a huge turn out. Honestly I'll be happy if I get 10 calls. It's supposed to hit 25000 homes. The last month has been dead. I'm just trying to keep my name out there. My business is under a year old.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

We have acceptable results with direct mail for bathroom remodeling. Not so much for plumbing service.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I do direct mailings every quarter. The results aren't as good as I would like, but I've picked up a couple of nice accounts along the way. It's good to stay in the back of people's minds, they may not call right away but eventually is a possibility.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Doctor said:


> Traded work for ad in magazine, I was hoping to profit from it. Unfortunately it didn't work out for me. Wish you better luck, make sure and track your calls to see if its profitable.


Funny thing about advertising, they'll tell you that you need to commit to a long haul, but will forego that advice to snooker you out of payment.


----------

